

The Algorithmic Lens: Christos Papadimitriou on how CS is transforming science - jey
http://www.scivee.tv/node/10204

======
joshu
Dang. I'm into computational photography so I was a little sad this wasn't
about actual algorithmic lenses.

(Also, did this site have an awful video player or what?)

